# Legend of the Seeker - Bruce Spence Interview



## pete_scifi (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Over on scifi.co.uk we carried out interviews with the cast members from Legend of the seeker, including Bruce Spence, which was particularly cool.

Here's what Bruce had to say about filming the Mouth of Sauron;

_One more question for you. When you were filming the Mouth of Sauron scene for The Return of the King, were you aware of just how creepy that was going to turn out?_

"No, and interestingly enough it was a pretty panicky day. I was aware that the character had to be a serious character and regarded as serious in a rather horrific way and we wanted to blast the audiences out of their seats with this awful character. But I noticed when the director, Peter Jackson, was sitting over the video watching me perform he kept laughing, and I was thinking to myself ‘I hope I’m not playing this for comedy’. Of course, it wasn’t; he knew what he wanted, and he was getting it. I had no idea. It’s interesting that I’m often so preoccupied with what I’m doing on the other side of the camera I’m not really one of those actors who watches themselves on screen so I often don’t know how the finished article has ended up."

_Well it turned out very well_ 

"Well I must admit. The best thing about being an actor is creating a role; with a director, with good acting; with good camera, with good special effects you can push a character in a dramatic moment to areas where I never dreamed they’d go. We went a long way with that one." 

To read the rest of the interview (including his thoughts on Mad Max 2) go to - Sci Fi Daily | Sci Fi UK​ 
Cheers

Pete_scifi


----------

